# Pyramid anchor dimensions



## magnumdeke (May 6, 2009)

Gonna build a pyramid anchor mold can someone get me some dimensions?
Be much apreciated!
Thanks, Rick


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

What weight are you looking for?

Steve


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

Here is Dims. for a 45lb Anchor









Here is Dims. for a 72lb Anchor


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

I think that 6x6x6 gave me about an 11 lb weight, but I may be off a bit.....looks like I was off alot.....personally and with the anchor weight!!!!!!!! Go with Steve's calculations!!!!!!!


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

6x6x6 is a 28lb anchor. I made a 5x5x5 for my pontoon float and that weights 17lbs.

Steve


----------



## neeso1aj (Aug 23, 2006)

a cubic inch of lead weighs aprox 6.5 ounces, if that will help with your calculations


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Make the biggest you can and then you can pour multiple size anchors with one mold. Just weight the amount of lead you pour in before you melt it. That's what we did and we can make a 75lb anchor or a 10 lb anchor.


----------



## riverdawg54 (Aug 27, 2012)

What are you going to make the mold out of?

Are you going to make the anchors to sell or what?


----------



## magnumdeke (May 6, 2009)

Well we got it built last night! 3/8 plate stock, should be able to do a 100# anchor if necessary. Thanks for the info!!! Will post a pic later.


----------



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

I would like to place an order for a 50lb and 65lb anchor. Let me know your leadtimes. Thanks.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## magnumdeke (May 6, 2009)

Here it is, hope it works good!
















Not in business yet, gotta find some lead!! Once we try it out I will be willing to hook people up.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Clean up those welds..... lead can be tough to get out of molds...


----------



## sniper22mag (Feb 10, 2005)

Where are you going to get enough lead. I knew a guy that used to collect wheel waits for this and sinkers.


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

Not to bad on the fab work. It isn't the prettiest but it'll work just fine I bet. If I were you id look around for some old lead pipe. The more times you clean the lead the better the anchor will turn out. Post pics. Hope it turns out great for ya...

Jack


----------



## magnumdeke (May 6, 2009)

We got a hundred pounds of lead so far, gonna do some scrounging at padnos. I am a little worried about it sticking but we will see and act accorddingly

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

I got some ingit molds and a couple diving weight molds that we painted the inside and it helps with the sticking.


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

I have a from nd that does a ton of lead poring I'll tell him to check out the topic.

Jack


----------



## sniper22mag (Feb 10, 2005)

I would use some type of release agent. Greese, Crisco, something.


----------



## magnumdeke (May 6, 2009)

It worked perfectly! Put a couple pieces right in the mold and heated it till they liquified added more till we were at the level wanted, put in the eye bolt with washers and nuts,let it cool and smacked it with a hammer. Fell right out. Mint! 70+pounder. Thanks guys. Time to find some more lead!


----------

